# Found this pic on the 'net -- can't remember the name



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

I've been collecting information on plants and fish in preparation for putting my new tank together. I've been pretty good at keeping the information with the photos, but I find myself with one that I don't have any text for at all.

It's not a photo that I took, so I don't feel comfortable posting it on the message board. You can see it here.

I think it's a _Ranunculus_ of some sort, but when I do searches, I can't find anything that looks like it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

_*Ranunculus aquatilis?*_








also see: http://koksal.biz/gallery/v/yaban/Ranunculaceae/DSC02554_Ranunculus+aquatilis.jpg.html


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

That's really close, but I don't think it's the same. The one I'm looking for has four distinct heart-shaped leaves. It is definitely a Ranunculus, though.

The _aquatilis_ is quite nice. I'll have to do some more research on that one.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

There are good reasons for having a plantfinder here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=148&category=genus&spec=Ranunculus


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh, yes, I've looked at the PlantFinder and I really like the _inundatus_. I have a photo of that in my personal database, too, along with the information that's in the PlantFinder and info I found elsewhere.

When I realized I had a photo with no info, the first thing I did was to look at the PlantFinder. I think I may have looked at every plant in there. The similarity of the _inundatus_ to my mystery plant is the reason that I first thought the one I was looking for was a _Ranunculus_. But, unless there are widely varying leaf shapes in the _inundatus_, it's not the one I'm looking for. If you look at the picture, you'll see the leaves are much rounder -- less spikey than the _inundatus_. The _inundatus_ reminds me of a staghorn fern, rather than the heart shape of my mystery plant.

But, if you say the _inundatus_ has varieties that are that different, I'll have to believe you. 

I just want to be sure. This is the one I'm asking about:










And this is the _inundatus_:









These are the same species?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Your plant looks like it's probably emersed. It may change a bit growing submersed, and with luck, may give us a clue as to its identity. I know I've seen that plant before but can't place it; I'll respond again if I can.

I don't think it's _R. aquatilis_, which is a cold water species that looks a lot like a _Myriophyllum_. The leaves in the drawing that look superficially similar to _R. inundatus_ may be floating leaves.


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks. I appreciate anything I can get.

One of these days I'll learn. Or probably not.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

It will be a tough call - there's ~400 Ranunculus species (not all aquatic), and many aquatic plants show distinctly different emmersed/immersed leaf shapes (heck, there's 3 on the pic I posted). Having some flower pics would help clear it up.


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

That would be good. Or maybe I'll just have to haunt every place where aquatic plants are available -- online and in person -- until I can find one.

Oh, well. I thought someone might have had experience with it and would be able to say, "Oh, yeah that's a _mumble mumble_. I have one in my tank." Stranger things have happened. 

Thanks for everyone who has read this and given it some thought.


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

Deni said:


> I've been collecting information on plants and fish in preparation for putting my new tank together. I've been pretty good at keeping the information with the photos, but I find myself with one that I don't have any text for at all.
> 
> It's not a photo that I took, so I don't feel comfortable posting it on the message board. You can see it here.
> 
> ...


The plant you have should a Marsilea species, there are a few Marsilea species that have been used in our hobby.

By the way, wanna trade your Marsilea for some Ranunculus?


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm afraid I don't have it. That's part of the problem. I found a picture of it and I love it. But if I don't have a name for it, I'll never be able to find it.

If I ever get it and it grows nicely for me, I'll be happy to share with you.

Thanks for the clue about Marsilea. Maybe that'll help me find it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree with CPC1007. It has a Marselia look about it although it is probably not the Marselia hirsuta I have. I think there is an emerging leaf partially blocked out by the photographer's name that has the coiled-up fiddle head characteristic of all ferns.


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

Deni said:


> I'm afraid I don't have it. That's part of the problem. I found a picture of it and I love it. But if I don't have a name for it, I'll never be able to find it.


Try google "Marsilea schelpiana", I think that's it. But not sure if the submersed leaves would be as cute as it is in the pic you have.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Check this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ted-aquariums/6246-ranunculus-papulentus.html


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks so much!! That helps a great deal. And there's the exact same picture that I had, too!

I really appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I found this picture of marselia schelpeana, emersed. Those leaves look quite similar to the submersed leaves in the Photo by Dannydin.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks, Roy!

More on _Marsilea schelpiana_ https://www.horticopia.com/hortpix/html/pb15532.htm

It's not in plant geek (or anywhere else I usually look - yet).


----------

